# Dog in the Sun



## Tiggs (May 9, 2005)

We are away to France and Spain during July, August and September with 'Bryn' our 20 month old Welsh Terrier and need some tips about how to manage him in the hot weather. He is veryyyyy laid back and coped with the hot spell recently with no problem. Just rolled on his back in the grass at every opportunity and pointed his bits to the sun
Tiggs


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

I wouldn't have thought you'd have much problem with a Welsh Terrier - enough fur to help protect but not enough to cause a heat problem.
Just in case here's some advice from this site -www.guidedogs.org.uk

Supervise all exercise. Dogs will run till they drop so it’s important to use your judgement to control the exercise. On very warm days, wait until the evening when it’s cooler to go for a stroll.
Overweight dogs are inclined to suffer more in the warm weather, so ensure your dog stays trim.
Feed them in the evening when the temperature has dropped. The dog’s appetite can be affected in hot weather.
Ensure your dog is well groomed to remove the shed hair, allowing the skin to breathe and trapping less heat in the coat. 
Always have fresh water available - take a supply with you if you go out.
NEVER leave a dog in the car, even on a warm day. Leave them at home and take them for a stroll when you get back.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Shadow (see avatar) is a long haired german shepherd
He copes better than me with the heat as long as there is some shade
We do have his belly clipped but it cant be seen normally, his long coat hides it, if he rolls over well-------Serves a double purpose cooler and much less hair to get wet,muddy etc Loves swimming so we like to be near water for part of each day,cools him down too!!

The most important thing in my mind is the temp in the van, never be tempted to leave him in hot conditions as even with blinds closed van can get hot,we have aircon now and that helps and only leave him when we have an hour in town or supermarket, weather permitting

Wouldn't travel without him ,more than makes up for the inconvenience of travel with a dog

Aldra


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Our 'late' Bryn coped very well in temperatures up to 43c. 
He was exercised first thing in the morning before the heat of the day. Then he used to take refuge under the van all day until the late afternoon when the heat went out of the sun. He did eat less and only in the evening unless tempted by titbits, not always a good idea as it tends to make them over-eat when they don't need or want it.

Make sure that there is a plentiful supply of water and it is changed a few times during the day. A couple of ice cubes were always welcome in his water.

If you are anywhere near water then let him have a really good splash around. My Old Boy used to really love that.


----------



## Tiggs (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for that. He is booked in for a 'haircut' shortly before we leave and my wife certainly makes sure he is well supplied with everything when we go out. Not just water but anything you can imagine for 'just in case. If only I was looked after half as well!!
TIggs


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Shadow is ruined, keep his drinking water in the fridge  
Aldra


----------



## LisaB (Apr 24, 2009)

Boris generally has a haircut shortly before.
Then I buy from the toiletries section of french supermarkets a water mist spray Evian or own brand (not expensive say 1.60 €) to mist him and us when its very hot!

Also please make arrangements to speak to your vet about precautions for the nasty things that they can pick up in the south of France and Spain.

Ie Scalibor collar, or Advantix and such like.

Enjoy doggie friendly France.


----------



## Crindle (Feb 2, 2007)

Hi all please see the following from a previous Crindle posting......we show dogs and leaving them in the van (max. 2 hrs) is generally okay. When we started some 20 years ago airconditioning in the habitation section to keep them cool on hot days was our no1 priority. However we very quickly became aware that being absent with the air conditioning running came with a risk we were not prepared to take.
The majority of motorhomes need mains hook up to run the airconditioning you also require all windows vents etc. to be closed for the unit to be fully effective. What happens should the 240 volt mains fail or your mains lead is severed or unpugged in your absence ? The clossited interior of the van now becomes an oven, the very last thing you want, once we realised this we never used the air coditioning again for this purpose. Far better to arrange natural ventilation via open vents and doors and stick to secure sites, at least you can set everything up, safe in the knowledge that it won't change. So our advice would be save on the expense of the aircon. option.......Crindle.


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi everyone
We are 2 labradors planning to go to Europe with our new (to us) Hobby 750.
We are taking 2 Humans with us.
We have sorted the humans out for injections passports etc.
Now to prioritise us
Any advice on what we need to do. We would be very very grateful
also the sort of cost incurred for passports etc

Cheers

Rio, William and our two humans Kev and Sue


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Kev and sue,

have you started the dogs passport yet

It takes about 6 months in the beginning to deal with the rabies part of it and the yearly injections need to be up to date 

Your vet will advise you of other necessities and the updates required

We take Shadow to the vets before leaving the country and take his advice on suitable precautions depending on where we are going heartworm etc

good to have him checked over although he is in robust health, we also have him insured for travel abroad 

Enjoy your travels

Aldra


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Kev1 - this site should help you be aware of what is needed to take, and bring back, your dogs.

www.defra.gov.uk › ... › Pets and horses › Travelling with pets -

Click on 'Wildlife and Pets' - then on 'Pets and Horses' - and then 'Travelling with Pets'

It takes a considerable ammount of time to aquire a Pet Passport and you're unlikely to be able to take them this year.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Crindle, we would never leave the aircon on in the van unattended but it is useful to reduce the temp when you return, ours is also a very good extractor fan and fan which could be left on with open windows on a campsite. Have also kept German Sheherds for over 25 yrs, always the long haired

We open rooflights and close blinds if we leave him, No-one in their right mind would attempt to enter our van if he is in alone,always leave one window uncovered so he can see and be seen, usually the drivers as that's his favourite seat--- up high and in charge!!!!!

Aldra


----------



## leseduts (Jun 3, 2008)

Aldra. Our Casper is the first long haired GSD we have owned, and seems to be doing ok in the hot weather, 34 degrees today.
Do you have your dogs belly shaved or just trimmed? Casper is going to have his bits off in a couple of weeks and I thought I could maybe have him trimmed before his operation, he seems to be a bit like a hoover and collects all sorts in his fur.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

He is gorgeous, 

We shave Shadow with an electric dog trimmer, right to the skin and on the inside of his back legs,making sure his side coat is long enough to cover it. He is quite happy to lie there 

Brush Casper well, the undercoat on long haired Shepherds is very dense and thick and if kept clear you will have little or no moulting problems and he will be much cooler

As he gets older if you miss brushing him you will find balls of soft fur blowing like cotton weed across your wooden floors :lol: :lol:, but not hairs everywhere. The long coat doesn't shed much

He's only a baby and his adult coat will not attract things to his fur

They are wonderful companions but need to be socialised whilst they are young

The order in this house is Alberts' in charge, then Shadow then me

He takes my hand in his mouth to lead me to his dogfood, waterbowl or door

Obviously thinks I need help to sort out his needs :lol: :lol: :lol:

Love him to bits

Aldra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

_Have also kept German Sheherds for over 25 yrs, always the long haired _

make that over 30yrs 

How time flies when your having fun :lol: :lol:
Aldra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

A first aid tip for an overheated dog is to cover the dog with wet towels. 
Using wet towels to cover an area for the dog to rest in is also useful.
Dogs sweat from their feet only. It helps a dog to keep cool if it can paddle in cool water.
Do not be fooled into thinking that a short haired dog will not suffer from the heat as much as a heavy coated breed. It seems that hair actually gives some insulation. My short coated lurcher suffers much more than my old GSD used to!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Long haired G Shepherds have a very soft thick undercoat

Doesn't moult easily, keeps them warm in winter, herding(their job)

Brushed out DEFIANTLY aids to the cooling process, where ever they sweat, less to sweat out

The long coat may add to the insulation, the undercoat needs to be brushed out in the summer and the winter if not herding on the fells :lol: :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

Chloe kept cool by running in rivers, lakes, sea. 

If you're not near rivers, lakes or sea, then you could also through a bowl of cold water over your dog - that'll keep them really cool. 

Also, lots of drinking water - one of those fold up bowls when you go on walks and always getting a bowl or glass of water at any bars or restaurants. 

Making sure that there is shade is also important - it's way too hot for a dog to lie in the sun. 

And avoiding long walks in full sun - stick to morning and evening.


----------

